# How to copy Row from one sheet to another?



## Tanquen (Dec 22, 2022)

I've used this code to find a cell with a value on one sheet and copy a cell adjacent to the found one back to the original sheet, also with an offset.
Now I just want to find the cell and copy the entire row it was found on from one sheet back to the original. Best I can get is a row where each cell is "TRUE" or just the copying the one found cell back to the one source cell. 

I guess I could make an offset for every cell in the row but that seems like overkill. 


```
Sub Button1_Click()
    '***Get Row from the AControl RoomDB Import Firs Sheet
        Dim sh As Worksheet, rng As Range, d As String, fRng As Range, CL As Range
        
        Set sh = Worksheets("New PTCU1 InTouch Import")
            
        With sh
            Set fRng = Worksheets("New PTCU1 InTouch Import").Range("A10:A10")
            
            For Each CL In fRng
                If Not IsEmpty(CL.Value) Then
                    With Worksheets("Control RoomDB Import First").Range("A:A")
                        Set rngFound = .Find(CL.Value, LookIn:=xlValues, LookAt:=xlWhole)
                        If Not rngFound Is Nothing Then
                            'CL.Offset(, 3).Value = Replace(rngFound.Offset(, 1), "_", "-")
                            CL = rngFound.EntireRow.Copy
                        End If
                    End With
                End If
                
            Next CL
        End With
End Sub
```


----------



## bebo021999 (Dec 22, 2022)

Try to replace:

```
CL = rngFound.EntireRow.Copy
```
with

```
rngFound.EntireRow.Copy CL
```


----------



## Tanquen (Dec 23, 2022)

That worked, thanks.
I was so close, I was just wanting to make "CL = rngFound" like I had before when just copying one cell.

I did have to remove a column I had just added so I did not get the good old error about the rage not matching. Excel is so odd sometimes. So you copy a row but try and paste it into a cell that is not in the 'A' column, why can't just trim off column 'XFD' that is not being used or only copy the used cells in the row in the first place?

Is there an easy way to copy all the cells to the right of the cell found or all the used cells to the right of the vound cell?


----------

